# sides of bcp157



## thebull2012 (Feb 1, 2015)

Has anyone experienced an immediate feeling of hunger, thirst and lethargy?  Seems like everytime I dose (empty stomach) I get this feelong and have to eat something to combat this. Didnt know if this was normal. I dont remeber this ever occurring before.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 1, 2015)

Some Pep's I do get sour stomach or hungrier depending on the peptide


----------



## thebull2012 (Feb 1, 2015)

Surely the pep I ordered isn't dosed with slin lol


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 7, 2015)

Did you use a board sponsor? Some people sell GHRP 2/6 as BPC as they are much cheaper to manufacture. Although it may likely be BPC... lots of things can do that on an empty stomach.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 8, 2015)

Ive been using bpc 157 for 2 1/2 months as high as 600mcg and never felt any sides like this.Sounds a lot like ghrp-6.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah, I never had anything like that from BPC.  It does sound like the empty stomach hunger/nausea I get from GHRP 2 or 6.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 9, 2015)

Try eating before hand and see if that helps out.


----------



## thebull2012 (Feb 10, 2015)

I tried earing first. Seems to combat the issue. I did buy from a sponsor here. I believe its just an issue with an empty stomach.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 30, 2015)

I recently ran a few weeks on bpc157. I was using with thymosin  beta (tb500)
no problems. I actually felt pretty damn good. Hope that is a side from those two.
I still have some 5mg vials . I'm going to start again tomorrow with some gh.
I'll see if i notice anything like nausea.. T


----------



## twatwaffle (Apr 30, 2015)

My bpc from superiorpep doesn't do that


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 4, 2015)

twatwaffle said:


> My bpc from superiorpep doesn't do that



That's because superior is legit. The sides described by the OP make me think they have ghrp in their vial. I have heard this from many guys who use other pep conpanies. Ghrp is inexpensive so they put it in their TB-500 and BPC157. There are some shady pep companies out there.


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 3, 2015)

BPC-157 doesn't cause hunger. Sounds like a GHRP to me.


----------

